# need for speed carbon (UK) 1.3 patch



## mickmock (Mar 24, 2006)

hi i just d/loaded the 1.3 patch and it wont install just a small black screen appears for a second then nothing .also a file has appeared on my desktopwith the name regini on it its a notepad entry with nfsc references on it .have d/loaded it again same effect ,even restart doesnt do it any help much appreciated thx mick:4-dontkno


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
I assume you've tried to download the update through the game itself?
If you have, try manually downloading the .exe from NFSCars.
Then install it manually.


----------



## mickmock (Mar 24, 2006)

no m8 got it from ea and fileshack both same prob


----------



## mickmock (Mar 24, 2006)

heres the file that appeared on my desktop if this will help 
EXP: DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR
-> DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR
EXP: "Software\Electronic Arts\Need for Speed Carbon"
-> "Software\Electronic Arts\Need for Speed Carbon"
EXP: "Install Dir"
-> "Install Dir"
EXP: %HKLM("Software\Electronic Arts\Need for Speed Carbon", "Install Dir")%
-> C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\
DEF: DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR
<- C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\

------------

EXP: SPANISH_INSTALL_DIR
-> SPANISH_INSTALL_DIR
EXP: "Software\Electronic Arts\Need for Speed Carbon"
-> "Software\Electronic Arts\Need for Speed Carbon"
EXP: "Install Dir"
-> "Install Dir"
EXP: %HKLM("Software\Electronic Arts\Need for Speed Carbon", "Install Dir")%
-> C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\
DEF: SPANISH_INSTALL_DIR
<- C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\

------------

EXP: INSTALL_DIR
-> INSTALL_DIR
EXP: DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR
-> DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR
EXP: %VAR(DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR)%
-> C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\
EXP: ""
-> "
EXP: %EQ(%VAR(DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR)%, "")%
-> 0
EXP: SPANISH_INSTALL_DIR
-> SPANISH_INSTALL_DIR
EXP: %VAR(SPANISH_INSTALL_DIR)%
-> C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\
EXP: DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR
-> DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR
EXP: %VAR(DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR)%
-> C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\
NUM: 0
-> 0
EXP: %IF(%EQ(%VAR(DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR)%, "")%, %VAR(SPANISH_INSTALL_DIR)%, %VAR(DEFAULT_INSTALL_DIR)%)%
-> C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\
DEF: INSTALL_DIR
<- C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\

------------

EXP: nfsc_patch.ini
-> nfsc_patch.ini
EXP: Patch
-> Patch
EXP: InstallDirectory
-> InstallDirectory
EXP: INSTALL_DIR
-> INSTALL_DIR
EXP: %VAR(INSTALL_DIR)%
-> C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\
SET: INI: nfsc_patch.ini : Patch : InstallDirectory
<- C:\PROGRA~1\ELECTR~1\NEEDFO~1\

------------


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Try downloading the update through the game itself, as Tiber mentioned. I haven't played this game myself, but there may be an Update option on the launcher or something.

Is this a legit copy of the game - installed from original disc(s), still using the original disc, etc? No cracks or mods installed?


----------



## mickmock (Mar 24, 2006)

*nfsc patch 1.3 (UK)*

ta m8 ...yes its the original game and legit but i do have a no cd crack installed maybe thats the prob although its never done this with any of my other games with the same cracks installed .Ah well ill have to uninstall/reinstall i suppose but ill try to update from game first 
thx mick:normal:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Mick,

Sorry, but our rules state that, to receive any further help with this, you'll need to remove the crack - we won't help with illegal activities (which includes using cracks).

One thing to note is that cracks often cause problems like this. You're trying to install an update, and it's not finding what it's looking for, because you've modified the game. So, get rid of the crack and try again. Let us know how you go.


----------



## mickmock (Mar 24, 2006)

thx for advice but nocd cracks are not illegal ,however i removed it and tried again no joy still the same:upset: .so i uninstalled and tried again no joy plz help its driving me insane:sigh: thx again


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Are you sure you have the correct version of the patch? I noticed "SPANISH_INSTALL_DIR" in your post #4 above, so check that you have the right version.

And cracks are illegal as they are modifying the game without the permission of the creators. They remove the game's copyright protection avenue (requiring the disc to verify a legal copy), and thus they are illegal. At the very least, they are a big grey area, and we *will not* support them here.


----------



## mickmock (Mar 24, 2006)

yes its the correct patch i also contacted ea and they sent me a patch via email the euro fix which is for :1angel: all euro vers but still no go .They told me to install the patch by dropping it into the game directory and in stall from there .Wasnt being stroppy about the no cd thing m8 just seems that way cos its text.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Is the game installed in the default drive and directory?


----------



## mickmock (Mar 24, 2006)

sorry its been so long since my last post on this been really busy:1angel: 
the game s installed in the default directory ie c/program files /electronic arts /nfsc.However while trying to run the patch from there the dos box comes up and the message in there is "this file terminated by custom action" i think thats what it says as the box appears and dissappears very quickly ,it took me about 20 try,s to get the message lol.I dont know what this means and i hope you do thx for your patience mick:4-dontkno


----------

